# What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims :( :(



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

i didnt do this, these used to be my old rims, trashed in two months, i have no clue how it happened, and the fourth one is the worst, i didnt even get to see it, but i guess it has a crack the size of a dinner plate















wheel one:







































wheel two:
















wheel three:
































misc pics:


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

Wheel repair: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=204153


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   ([email protected])*

ok, ill tell the owner of the rims


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, ill tell the owner of the rims[HR][/HR]​Nice.
That's a damn shame








How in the blue hell did he bend the inside lip on those








Anyway, glad you got your money for those man


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (turboit)*

Well the first thing is not to let $3000 rims get that dirty! Shame on the owner! Damn my $179 rims have never been that dirty. Then again the neighbors think I am a freak because I remove my rims once a month and clean them inside and out.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (MRP2001GTi)*

Are Kerschers really that easy to bend or is the owner of the TT just a total idiot? someone MUST know what happened


----------



## vwsickness (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (WOB_GTI)*

Since the guy has an Audi TT sitting on two jackstands and two RAMPS acting as jacsktands...I say the guy is a total idiot.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (vwsickness)*

i have no clue, he supposidly hit a rock to crack teh other rim.....but i have no clue man sorry


----------



## G.Beetle (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

do you have any pics that wheels on TT?


----------



## Norm95 (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (225TTQ)*

"They told me it was a four wheel drive, it'll be fine..." - Heard just before this happened...
Marc
81 Scirocco S
95 Jetta GLX


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Norm95)*

on an another forum he mentioned he hit a raod expansion gap that was tooo big. He is going after the township


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (GTI2lo)*

where did he say that


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

















here are some pics


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

What a same, I would have bought thosefrom you too.










[Modified by Cosmic VR6, 5:52 AM 1-10-2002]


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

Thats what worries me! I'm in the Boston area (though I rarely drive IN the city) in Waltham, and I'm pondering 17s vs 18s. My main concern is rim damage, followed by weight.
Those look smooth on the TT. Sorry to hear aboot that damage, it breaks my heart! I hope the town pays for that.
_shark


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

Maybe someone should "accidentally" run into his car with a bat. It's a shame that there's people that can't even admit what they did, even when the evidence is right in front of them! This is just another example of why 18yo's + expensive car parents bought = NO RESPECT







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (germanrox)*

Lesson learned:
Try spending $300 on a driving school before going out and blowing $3K on rims..


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








here are some pics[HR][/HR]​which one of these3 kids owned the tt?


----------



## wuznme (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is just another example of why 18yo's + expensive car parents bought = NO RESPECT







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







[HR][/HR]​the one in the blue....


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (wuznme)*

his parents didnt buy nothing for him, thats why he has no money...yup the blue one.....hit me up on IM eric, we will talk


----------



## molior (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (Euro Flavour)*

I see the rims are filthy but so is the car. Maybe he actually tried some autocross rally antics with those big road wheels?? That woulda done it in no time
then again maybe it's just rainy winter filth


----------



## Wylien (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (paul_shark)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thats what worries me! I'm in the Boston area (though I rarely drive IN the city) in Waltham, and I'm pondering 17s vs 18s. My main concern is rim damage, followed by weight.[HR][/HR]​I've heard that Boston isn't the best place to have big wheels....


----------



## prsbirds (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: What not to do with $3,000 dollar rims   (molior)*

quote:[HR][/HR]then again maybe it's just rainy winter filth[HR][/HR]​i hate that!!!!!! my wheels have never been dirtier, and i cant do much about it when my hose is frozen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

